

Why You Should Sell First Then Give It Away For Free - MRonney
http://tech.li/2012/02/why-you-should-sell-first-then-give-it-away-for-free/

======
AlexBucataru
Giving _it_ away for free, even for a limited time, can make future sales an
uphill battle, not to mention ticking off the clients who already paid for it
in the "sell first" phase.

Giving _something_ away for free should work, as long as it is valuable and
related to the product. I think that was the case in the example given, though
it is not immediately clear.

